# I have a headache



## Kangy

How do you say this in different languages?

In Spanish, it's common to say:

_Me duele la cabeza_ (literally, "My head hurts")
_Tengo dolor de cabeza_ (literally, "I have a headache")


----------



## guayaca

Tengo una jaqueca.


----------



## Angel.Aura

In *Italian*:
_
Mi fa male la testa_      (literally, "My head hurts")
_Ho mal di testa_           (literally, "I have a headache")


----------



## Outsider

French: _J'ai mal à la tête_.


----------



## 2PieRad

Japanese: 頭が痛い(んです) atama ga itai (n desu)
Chinese: 我（的)头痛 wo3 (de) tou2 tong4


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
Estou com dor de cabeça.


----------



## Outsider

Also _Tenho uma dor de cabeça_.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
I have a headache: Ik heb hoofdpijn.
My head hurts: Mijn hoofd doet pijn.

Groetjes,


Frank


----------



## elroy

In Arabic: عندي صداع (_`indi Sudaa`_)


----------



## dana Haleana

Filipino: 
Masakit ang ulo ko/ Masakit and aking ulo


----------



## Mjolnir

Hebrew:
My head hurts - הראש שלי כואב (_harosh sheli koev_) / כואב לי הראש (_koev li harosh_)
I have a headache - יש לי כאב ראש (_yesh li ke'ev rosh_)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

_Russian:_ У меня болит голова  (_alternatively_: у меня головная боль)

_Chechen:_ Sa(_n_) kwort loz.

_Azeri:_ Başım ağrıyır.

_Tatar:_ Minem başım avırta.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

I have a headache. - _Mam ból głowy._
My head hurts. - _Boli mnie głowa._


----------



## Trisia

*Romanian*:

My head hurts - Mă doare capul (_more frequently used than the other one_)
I have a headache - Am o durere de cap


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Bolí mě/mne hlava ((my) head hurts me)
headache - bolest hlavy

In Lithuanian:
Man skauda/sopa galva ((my) head hurts me)
headache - 1. galvos skausmas (it means 2. _to have serious (or unsolved) problems_ too).


----------



## bb3ca201

In Gaelic

Tha mo cheann goirt (My head is hurting)


----------



## ibroe

Hi,

In Standard Malay : Kepala saya pening (Head I ache)
Spoken Sarawakian Malay : Penin palak kamek. (Ache head I)

Enjoy.


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese:
I have a headache = Tôi bị nhức đầu.


----------



## melancholy__

*Tagalog (Filipino): *"Ma sakit ang ulo ko", literally "my head hurts".


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish:
I have a headeache :Baş ağrım var.(mostly used for what's the matter questions)-Neyin var?
My head hurts:Başım ağrıyor.(most common)


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian: 
Bolime glava (my head hurts)
Imam glavobol (I have a headache)


----------



## loscrittore

in Finnish is:

 Minulla on päänsäkyä

in German:

 Ich habe Kopfschmerz/ Kopfweh 
 (I have headache)

 Mein Kopf tut mir weh
 (My head hurts)


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:

Boli me glava 
or
Imam glavobol.

Croatian:

Boli me glava.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*:*Fáj a fejem.* [fáj it hurts a the fej head fejem my head]


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*_
_Jag har huvudvärk_ - I have headache
_Jag har ont i huvudet_ - I have hurt/pain in the head


----------



## bb3ca201

loscrittore said:


> in Finnish is:
> 
> Minulla on päänsäkyä
> 
> in German:
> 
> Ich habe Kopfschmerz/ Kopfweh
> (I have headache)
> 
> Mein Kopf tut mir weh
> (My head hurts)



I'm just learning Finnish, but...isn't "päänsärky" the Finnish word for "headache"?


----------



## Perseas

*Greek:*

Έχω πονοκέφαλο /'exo pono'cefalo/ = I have headache
Το κεφάλι μου πονάει /to ce'fali mu po'nai/ = My head hurts


----------



## AutumnOwl

bb3ca201 said:


> I'm just learning Finnish, but...isn't "päänsärky" the Finnish word for "headache"?


Yes, _päänsärky_ is headache, and _päänsärkyä_ is a/the headache._ Minulla on päänsärkyä_ - I have a headache. _(Minun) päätä särkee_ -  (My) head hurts.


----------



## Grefsen

*Norwegian:

*Jeg har hodepine. = I have a headache.

hodepine = head + pain

Jeg har hodeverk. = I have a headache.

hodeverk = head + ache

It is more common for Norwegians, especially those in the Oslo area, to say *"Jeg har hodepine"* than *"Jeg har hodeverk"* when they have a headache.


----------



## inorez

*Basque:*

"Buruko mina daukat/dut".

Buru = head; -ko = local genitive suffix

Min(a) = pain ["a" is the article]

Dut/daukat = I have [either verb form can be used here]

So completely literally: Of-the-head pain I have.


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
כואב לי הראש ko'ev li harosh - my head hurts
יש לי כאב ראש yesh li ke'ev rosh - i have a headache [lit. i have a hurting head]


----------



## kloie

serbian

Boli me glava

german

ich habe kopfschmerzen


----------



## Youngfun

Erebos12345 said:


> Chinese: 我（的)头痛 wo3 (de) tou2 tong4


我头痛 _wo3 tou2 tong4_ is fine. But if you add 的, idiomatically you have to say 我的头很痛 _wo3 de tou2 hen3 tong4_. This latter sentence is more emphatic (my head hurts bad).
Also, changing 痛 with 疼:
我头疼 _wo3 tou2 teng2 _/ 我的头很疼 _wo3 de tou2 hen3 teng2._

Generally 疼 is more used in the North, 痛 in the South. Both mean "pain".


----------



## Encolpius

*Slovak *--- Bolí ma hlava. (and if you are a 4-6 year old child: Bolí ma hlavička.)


----------



## Dymn

In *Catalan*:
_Tinc mal de cap _- lit.: I have ache of head


----------



## Radioh

We use "headache" as a verb or adjective.
I headache-tôi nhức đầu
I am headache- tôi bị nhức đầu.


----------



## Nawaq

Beside _j'ai mal à la tête_, you can say _j'ai un mal de crâne/tête_ (which would be closer than _j'ai mal à la tête_ or _ma tête me fait mal)_. I also tend to think that many people say _"j'ai une/la migraine"_ when they mean_ I have an headache_, like migraine in itself has become a simple synonym, may just be me who thinks that though...


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Sardinian :

_mi dòlet sa conca_ - literally "to me hurts the head"
_happo dolore 'e conca_ - literally "I have pain of head"
_tenzo dolore 'e conca_ - literally "I keep pain of head"
_jutto dolore 'e conca -_ literally "I bring(with me) pain of head"


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*ме боли глава(ta)* - lit. me hurts (the) head

Also:

*ме фркна главата *(colloquial) *- *my head started hurting a lot (semi-lit. my head hit me)
*ми пука главата - *my head hurts a lot (semi-lit. my head is bursting)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech idiom:

Mám hlavu jak/jako střep. - I have head like shard.


----------



## DearPrudence

Outsider said:


> French: _J'ai mal à la tête_.





Nawaq said:


> Beside _j'ai mal à la tête_, you can say _j'ai un mal de crâne/tête_ (which would be closer than _j'ai mal à la tête_ or _ma tête me fait mal)_. I also tend to think that many people say _"j'ai une/la migraine"_ when they mean_ I have an headache_, like migraine in itself has become a simple synonym, may just be me who thinks that though...


I would say that "j'ai mal à la tête" is the standard expression.
I must admit I thought "une migraine" was just a big headache 
Also, here is the clichéd expression women supposedly use(d) to avoid sex:
*"J'ai la migraine".*


----------



## projectsemitic

*Amharic*

ራስ ምታት አለኝ- ras mïtat alläñ
ራስ ውጋት አለኝ- ras wïgat alläñ


----------



## spindlemoss

*Welsh*

north Wales: *Mae gen i gur pen *lit. "There's a beating head by me"

south Wales: *Mae pen tost 'da fi* lit. "There's a sick head with me"


----------



## Encolpius

*Latin*: Caput meum dolet.


----------



## KalAlbè

*Haitian Creole:*

_Mwen gen tèt fè mal _= I have a headache
_Tèt mwen ap fè m mal _= My head hurts

With the latter being more common in my experience.


----------



## nimak

123xyz said:


> Macedonian:
> *ме боли глава(тa)* - lit. me hurts (the) head
> 
> Also:
> *ме фркна главата *(colloquial) *- *my head started hurting a lot (semi-lit. my head hit me)
> *ми пука главата - *my head hurts a lot (semi-lit. my head is bursting)



We also say: *имам главоболка* (ímam glavóbolka) - lit. _"I-have (a) headache"_


----------



## bibax

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> Bolí mě hlava ((my) head hurts me)





jana.bo99 said:


> Slovenian: Boli me glava or Imam glavobol.


In Czech both variants are possible as well:

(1) *bolí mě hlava* = [my] head aches me; more common
(2) *mám bolehlav* or *hlavobol *= I-have [a] headache;

*bolehlav, hlavobol* < hlava = head, boleti = to ache;

The meaning is often figurative (no physical pain):
*Bolí mě z tebe hlava.* = My head aches me of/from you.
*Mám z toho bolehlav.* = I have a headache [because] of it.

*bolehlav* is also a plant (hemlock, _Conium maculatum_), like in Slovak, Russian and Ukrainian: *болиголов* /boligolov/;
colloquially also a cheap wine or booze;


----------



## Tinska

Outsider said:


> _Tenho uma dor de cabeça_.


If I want to say "My head hurts" could it be *Dói-me a cabeça* ou _*A minha cabeça dói?*_


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

In persian : سر درد دارم (sar dard daaram)
سر درد = Headache
دارم = I have


----------



## clamor

In Western Armenian (WA) it is *գլուխս կը ցաւի:* [kʰəˈluχəs̪ gə t͡s̪ʰäˈvi], _head-my hurts_
In Eastern Armenian (EA): *գլուխս ցավում է: *[gə'luχəs̪ t͡s̪ʰɑ'vumɛ], _head-my hurting is

Migraine_ has two translations: *գլխացաւ *[kʰəlχä't͡s̪ʰäv̥] in WA and *միգրեն *[mi'gɾɛn̪] in EA, probably from English or French.


----------

